# Batch File xcopy to multiple computers all with undeterminable save locations



## Mitch1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you for looking.

The below is my batch file for the updating of "textpaster". My problem is that this batch file has to update the "profiles.tpd" file on 50+ computers. Every computer will have a differnt user name, say mine is Mitch1234.

How can I do this?

BTW the task kill is to kill text paster whilst copying so that it doesnt stuff up.


taskkill /f /im textpaster.exe 

@echo off
xcopy /Y "C:\Documents and Settings\Mitch1234\Desktop\profiles.tpd" "C:\Documents and Settings\Mitch1234\Application Data\ATNSOFT\Text Paster\profiles.tpd" /I /E


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This would be better accomplished with a login script or a GPO if you are using an Active Directory domain.


----------

